# IMATS Sydney 2011 ♡



## LadyTaylor (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi to all you makeup lovers,
	I am new here to Specktra so I decided to make my very first thread. I have seen other IMATS threads but all for past years and nothing recent. So who is going to IMATS 2011 in Sydney? I know I am!
	I have never been before so I am SO excited.
	I thought I'd make a little quiz and answer the questions so feel free to do the same! 

*Where are you travelling from? *
  	Brisbane!
*Have you been before? *
  	No, this will be my first time!
*What do you hope to buy? *
  	I really need to stock up on my kit, so I hope to buy ALOT.
  	I need new brushes, heaps of false eyelashes and plenty of face products like foundations and powders.
	Doing so much TFP has left me incapable of booking paid work. It sucks*.
	Which guest speakers are you looking forward to?*
	So far I have not looked at the guest speak list on the IMATS website and I'm not 100% sure whether it has even been put on there yet. Although I think I am going more so for the products rather than speakers.
*Are you a makeup artist or enthusiast? *
	I have been working as a freelance makeup artist for 2 years after studying my Certificate II.
*Which brand are you most excited to see?*
	I'm excited for discount M.A.C, MUFE, Crown brushes and false eyelash stalls! 

*HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU THERE!
	PS. PLEASE CHECK OUT AND SUBSCRIBE TO MY YOUTUBE MAKEUP/BEAUTY CHANNEL.

	XOXOXO*


----------



## angelvivian (Aug 2, 2011)

Hiiii!

  	It's gonna be my first time attending IMATS Sydney too. I missed out on last year's and totally gotta make it for this one.



*Where are you travelling from?*
  	Singapore

*Have you been before?*
  	Nope

*What do you hope to buy?*
  	[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Brushes, eyeshadow, lip products, foundation...anything and everything that catches my fancy![/FONT]

*Which guest speakers are you looking forward to?*
	The list isn't out yet, but I really do hope Koren from EnKoreMakeup will be there again

*Are you a makeup artist or enthusiast? *
	Just an enthusiast and I have SO much more to learn

*Which brand are you most excited to see?*
	ALL of them, to be honest! I wish OCC was still part of the list though. Really wanted to get their lip tars. =/

  	Would anyone be keen on doing a meetup at the show??


----------



## StephanieJean (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi guys, Im Stephanie a MUA from Wollongong!

*Where are you travelling from?*
  	Wollongong (a hour south of Syd)

*Have you been before? *
  	Yep, went last year, it was amazing and I stocked my kit and more!

*What do you hope to buy? *
  	Probably foundations, definitely a tonne of sponges!, eyelashes, definitely some more MUFE pan shadows to pop into my palette, and anything else that tickles my fancy - last year I went nuts, got a airbrush and compressor, a makeup artist chair, so much MUFE, 3 eyeshadow palletes and a ton of brushes! oh yes that reminds me I want a new brush roll and brushes as well!!

*Which guest speakers are you looking forward to? *
  	Donna Mee! The speaker list has not been posted yet(i checked like 3 minutes ago!) but I know Donna Mee will be speaking. Last year I watched Koren frmo EnKore and that was great. So im excited to see who will be there - Maybe Brian Sipe again?

*Are you a makeup artist or enthusiast?*
  	Qualified Makeup Artist!

*Which brand are you most excited to see? *
  	M.A.C yayayay ! and MUFE of course( its probalby my favourite)

  	xoxo


----------



## whitepepper (Sep 20, 2011)

*Where are you travelling from?*
  	Sydney, LOL.
*Have you been before?*
  	First time.
*What do you hope to buy?*
  	I really want some good brushes -- will definitely be checking out Hakuhodo.  I can probably only get a few brushes from them now because they are $$$ but they sound totally awesome.  Also I'm hoping they'll have stuff from the new MAC collections!
*Which guest speakers are you looking forward to?*
	Any of the effects makeup people (I'm a movie nerd), Rae Morris (I like her eye book).
*Are you a makeup artist or enthusiast? *
	I just like to play. 
*Which brand are you most excited to see?*
	Hakuhodo, MUFE, Illamasqua, MAC


----------



## Donna Mee (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the excitement to some to my seminars again.  I hope you enjoyed them!  You should join the group of other Aussies that have enrolled in my academy in California!
  	Donna


----------

